# Drilling AI starfire tanks



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can drill the starfire tanks that aqua inspiration sells?


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

I believe so, except the bottom. A few years back, when I was inquiring about their tanks, they offered to drill for an extra charge.

If you give them a quick call, they can confirm. Hope this helps.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Why not the bottom? I thought the bottom of their tanks where made of the same glass as the rest of the tank.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey so I did just call them, they said there are able to be drilled 100%.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

i thought you can drill any glass except for tempered


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

They sell reef ready tanks now.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

do_0b said:


> i thought you can drill any glass except for tempered


It is very hard to tell the difference...it is better to be safe then sorry



solarz said:


> They sell reef ready tanks now.


That doesn't mean the bottoms aren't tempered


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Their reef ready tanks are called "Neptunia Cubes". They look nice enough (especially the sumps) but I couldn't find any info on them online at all. Its also about the same price point as a red sea reefer(with a nicer sump).


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the reefer tanks have starfire glass on the sides and front. The back and bottom panels are not starfire. At least that what it looked like to me when I saw the display tank at big als. Not a big deal to most but there is cost to that. I know nothing about sump systems so I can't comment on the trades off between the two. 

I've been using an AI tank for a year now and the only flaws on my tank were caused by me. The tank was flawless when I purchased it.

I don't know what the build quality is like on the stand for their reef ready systems but the standard stand alone stands are not really well made. 

When I plan my next tank I intend to buy another tank from them but the stand I will try to get built by someone or I'll make one myself.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Bassick said:


> Their reef ready tanks are called "Neptunia Cubes". They look nice enough (especially the sumps) but I couldn't find any info on them online at all. Its also about the same price point as a red sea reefer(with a nicer sump).


How do you figure that? For the same approximate size of tank, AI tanks are much cheaper.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Their 40 gallon "Neptunia Cube" which I have never heard of, that comes with instructions only in Chinese and no warranty costs $1248 plus hst. The Red Sea Reefer 170 (34 gallons) costs $1299 plus hst, with instructions in English, a customer service department, and warranty.......


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Bassick said:


> Their 40 gallon "Neptunia Cube" which I have never heard of, that comes with instructions only in Chinese and no warranty costs $1248 plus hst. The Red Sea Reefer 170 (34 gallons) costs $1299 plus hst, with instructions in English, a customer service department, and warranty.......


I don't know about any "Neptunia Cube", but the 60cm x 60cm x50cm cube I have my eye on is priced at 1180$. That's about 48 gallons display volume. A similarly sized Reefer would be the 250, with 54 gallons display, which IIRC is over 1400$.

AI Tanks are all sourced from China, and they're of superb quality. I've had a 79-gallon starfire for over 5 years now, used it for both planted and reef (not drilled), and it's still amazing. When I first bought that tank, I was really torn between it and a lower priced BA tank. I decided to go with AI and haven't regretted it for a moment!


----------

